# Metynnis Hypsauchen - Silver doller



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz was just telling me has just got 2 Red Hooks with the scientific name _Metynnis Hypsauchen_ and I have been doing some research for him.
Frank says that the information on species of silver dollers is in worse shape than that of piranhas and so for that reason you will never be able to be 100% sure about things, but as far as I can tell Judazzz' fish are normal silver dollers and not red hooks which I have down as _Myleus rubripinnis rubripinnis_









_Metynnis Hypsauchen_ - plain Metynnis

heres a handy Metynnis Hypsauchen link
heres another handy Metynnis Hypsauchen link









_Myleus rubripinnis rubripinnis_ - Redhook

heres a handy Myleus rubripinnis rubripinnis link
heres another handy Myleus rubripinnis rubripinnis link


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What's that with science and piranh-oid fish....







Well, at least we can keep Frank occupied for the coming decennia....









So you think my new fish are just common Silver Dollars? Do you know if commons are supposed to any get reddish coloration in their anal fin at all?

Thanks for the info, Innes :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes they do get some red on their anal fin


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok. Well, common silver dollars it is, then (unless they develop green stripes or violet spots when they age - I'll get back at you if that happens...







)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am still a big fan of these though, I have had several over the years, in fact this is the first year in ages I have not got any of these fish.

I have found that some spend their whole lives motionless at the back of the tank, but some are possibly the most active fish in the tank.

Lets just hope that your lucky this time


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

One of the two is still pretty shy, hanging out in the left corner of his tank, but he's quite active as well, spinning circles and all.
The other one is very active, swimming around all day - still a bit shy with sudden movements, but he will also swim straight up to my hand and nip it when I do tank maintenance - thank god it's a herbivore









Maybe they're not as mean and 'hardcore' as true piranha's, they're still very entertaining little critters, with a big appetite. Can't wait until they get bigger - maybe I can train them to be mean-ass m*therfuckers in the end...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, yeah 1 more thing - your plants are gunna die!!!!

especially soft ones like cabomba, so choose tough or they will get eaten very quickly








I have also seen them shoaling with RBPs in the London Aquarium


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

good info innes







..i use to have two of them awhile back and use to feed the lettuce


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

there still ugly


----------

